# ATI Radeon 5450 sound issues [SOLVED]

## kierans

I'm using a Radeon 5450 for my HTPC.  I connected it up to my HDTV and there is no sound.  Picture is beautiful but no sound.   Sound plays through the TV on other channels, so for some reason my HTPC isn't sending sound out the HDMI interface.  I've googled the problem but most answers involve the assumption that you have a desktop environment installed (mostly Gnome on Ubuntu).  I'm running XBMC from the startx command.

I hope somebody in the Gentoo community knows which config file to alter to send sound out the HDMI interface, or can start to push me in the right direction.  Given the Radeon is in the Evergreen family I'm using the closed drivers (ati-drivers-10.2).Last edited by kierans on Mon May 31, 2010 12:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *kierans wrote:*   

> I'm using a Radeon 5450 for my HTPC.  I connected it up to my HDTV and there is no sound.  Picture is beautiful but no sound.   Sound plays through the TV on other channels, so for some reason my HTPC isn't sending sound out the HDMI interface.  I've googled the problem but most answers involve the assumption that you have a desktop environment installed (mostly Gnome on Ubuntu).  I'm running XBMC from the startx command.
> 
> I hope somebody in the Gentoo community knows which config file to alter to send sound out the HDMI interface, or can start to push me in the right direction.  Given the Radeon is in the Evergreen family I'm using the closed drivers (ati-drivers-10.2).

 

try upgrading the driver to latest

----------

## kierans

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *kierans wrote:*   I'm using a Radeon 5450 for my HTPC.  I connected it up to my HDTV and there is no sound.  Picture is beautiful but no sound.   Sound plays through the TV on other channels, so for some reason my HTPC isn't sending sound out the HDMI interface.  I've googled the problem but most answers involve the assumption that you have a desktop environment installed (mostly Gnome on Ubuntu).  I'm running XBMC from the startx command.
> 
> I hope somebody in the Gentoo community knows which config file to alter to send sound out the HDMI interface, or can start to push me in the right direction.  Given the Radeon is in the Evergreen family I'm using the closed drivers (ati-drivers-10.2). 
> 
> try upgrading the driver to latest

 

I have upgraded to ati-drivers-10.5 (and a full world/portage update as of 31/5 AEST).  Still no sound.  I'm going to look around in the kernel config.  Other than that I don't know what else may be the cause.

----------

## kierans

The problem was in the application trying to play the video not sending the sound out through the HDMI interface; not in the ati-drivers themselves.

----------

